# Greetz from the UK



## Banquo (Jul 24, 2008)

Just thought I'd say Hi.

Been browsing as a guest for the last few days and decided to join. Been hunting information and ideas on constructing a revolve for our stage and have found some great posts here on the subject.

Many thanks to the posters, especially Van!! 

I'll be around for more.


----------



## Van (Jul 24, 2008)

Aw Shucks! You're welcome! Feel feel to contact me for any clarification, and someday I'll get around to actualy cleaning up the files I've posted on here and make really nice drawing out of them. 
Welcome aboard, and have fun.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Matt. Now don't be shy, jump in and post something back in return. Also tell us a little more about what you do and your theater. Got a website? We love to know something about everyone.


----------



## Spikesgirl (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll add my hello's as well. This is the best place to find jsut about anything. So far, I haven't been able to stump anyone, although I did give up pretty easily on the tracking and trapping of faux vegetables (no, it's a lo-o-ong story). 

Jump on in and tell us all about yourself! We don't bite...well, Gaff does, but only if you ask him nicely...


----------



## Banquo (Jul 25, 2008)

Aaw thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

Well, I trained in Performing Arts at Manchester Met University in England, where I got interested in the technical side of productions, especially the lighting, and took the technical theatre part of the course. After I graduated in 1997 I worked as a volunteer/casual for quite a few arts festivals around the UK, working with professional artists and techies on projects from London to Glasgow.

In 1999 I sent my CV to my hometown venue, The Brewhouse, offering myself as a volunteer as I would be back in town for a while. To my surprise they rang me up and offered me a job!! I started as an assistant to the Technician there, working on the many touring productions that used to visit us. By 2001 I had taken over the role as the Head Technician as my predecessor wanted to take early retirement, and in 2003 when the venue was taken over by the local council and turned into a community arts venue, I was appointed as Technical Manager.

The Venue itself is a converted Brewery Maltings in a town called Burton upon Trent in the middle of England. My main responsibility is the Theatre which is of a Studio type with retractable raked seating (capacity of about 230). There is also a Bar/Bistro which has a small stage for Live Music and Stand Up Comedy. There are several studio spaces for classes and rehearsals, an animation studio, a small cinema, a recording studio, a digital video editing suite and a couple of gallery spaces.

There is a website (although its not very good), if you want a look at what we do.


----------



## Van (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh Man I know where I'm going now! If I ever get to England. That sounds like a place and what a great story. That's a wonderful way to have a career, and in your home town, no less. That is assuming you wanted to go back to your home town. I recently did that and found it had been changed beyond recognition.


----------



## Banquo (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, it wasn't a particular plan to do that, it just sort of happened! I fell in love with the building and the work, so I came home!

If you ever find yourself over here, you'd be more than welcome, only perhaps best not bring gafftaper, I hear he bites!


----------



## Van (Jul 25, 2008)

Banquo said:


> .......
> If you ever find yourself over here, you'd be more than welcome, only perhaps best not bring gafftaper, I hear he bites!


 Only if you're a roasted marsupial.


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 26, 2008)

Van said:


> Only if you're a roasted marsupial.





this is annoying place holding text


----------

